# Feliz Páscoa



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2012 às 10:22)

Desejo de *Feliz Páscoa* a toda esta comunidade e respectivas familias


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2012 às 11:43)

Boa pascoa a todos também da minha parte


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2012 às 11:46)

Boa Páscoa para todos


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2012 às 11:59)

Já o tinha deixado noutros tópicos mas reforço aqui:

Uma *Santa e Feliz PÁSCOA* para todos vós e família


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2012 às 12:59)

Desejo a toda a comunidade uma santa e óptima Páscoa, e que tenham tantos ovos/amêndoas como este ano tiveram dias sem chuva

Abraços


----------



## CptRena (8 Abr 2012 às 14:19)

Feliz Páscoa para toda esta comunidade, em especial, e para todos.


----------



## Knyght (8 Abr 2012 às 14:43)

Bom dia de Pascoa


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Abr 2012 às 17:25)

Feliz Páscoa para todos


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2013 às 09:55)

Uma *Boa Páscoa de 2013* para todos e respectivas famílias


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mar 2013 às 10:03)

Reitero os votos que fiz no comentário do litoral centro (não tinha visto este tópico) :

Votos de óptima Páscoa e felizes confraternizações que isto hoje está mesmo de passar a tarde à mesa - Cuidado com as brigadas da GNR


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2013 às 10:09)

Desejo a toda a nossa comunidade uma SANTA PÁSCOA.


----------



## actioman (31 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

Neste dia tão chuvoso, uma boa Páscoa a toda a comunidade MeteoPT e respectivos familiares.

E viva a meteorologia que nos une!


----------

